# Parking Lot Lighting



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I have a few "shoe box" pole lights that need ballasts.Any easy way to replace them other than standing on your head?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Some I have come across use a power pad design where two screws and two plugs and the whole assembly can be removed so it can be worked on gentleman like.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks! Will look tomorrow. The cobra lights are like that.


----------

